# New Sling Enclosures



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 14, 2015)

Found these at Wal Mart in the back to school section. Trying one out with a B.Vagans sling to see how it goes. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 14, 2015)

Depends On There Price xD


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 14, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Depends On There Price xD


Three bucks for 5 of them!


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Aug 14, 2015)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Found these at Wal Mart in the back to school section. Trying one out with a B.Vagans sling to see how it goes. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 138318
> 
> ...


I just found some that look just just like that. One dollar for two. At dollar tree in the back to school section. They're awesome for slings! I have six of them all occupied by some slings

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 14, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> I just found some that look just just like that. One dollar for two. At dollar tree in the back to school section. They're awesome for slings! I have six of them all occupied by some slings
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Awesome! I'll have to check the Dollar tree out. I was in there the other day and got some great containers but they weren't like these. I'll have to check that section out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Aug 14, 2015)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Awesome! I'll have to check the Dollar tree out. I was in there the other day and got some great containers but they weren't like these. I'll have to check that section out. Thanks for the tip!


No problem. I got a few containers. Got a couple other ones in the same section for juvi terrestrial Ts 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 14, 2015)

I've seen them at the dollar store and considered them, but decided against it in favor of deli cups.   I like the ability to peel back a small section as opposed to lifting off the entire lid and they're only a little bigger, not enough IMO.

I do like the construction, they're like little serilite containers, just not as convenient for slings IMO.

3 for $5 is even better than the dollar store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I've seen them at the dollar store and considered them, but decided against it in favor of deli cups.   I like the ability to peel back a small section as opposed to lifting off the entire lid and they're only a little bigger, not enough IMO.
> 
> I do like the construction, they're like little serilite containers, just not as convenient for slings IMO.
> 
> 3 for $5 is even better than the dollar store.


I like deli cups too but with these, you can actually unlock one side and lift it partially for feeding. I have some containers though like your talking about that are a main to open and get into that I'll never use again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 15, 2015)

Not to bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 27, 2015)

Really Useful Boxes. That's literally the brand name of them (although it looks like you found a generic brand). It's what I exclusively use for all of my tarantulas - from a T. stirmi down to the smallest slings. For the larger ones, I cut out the top and replace it with acrylic to better viewing. I couldn't recommend them any higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 27, 2015)

EulersK said:


> Really Useful Boxes. That's literally the brand name of them (although it looks like you found a generic brand). It's what I exclusively use for all of my tarantulas - from a T. stirmi down to the smallest slings. For the larger ones, I cut out the top and replace it with acrylic to better viewing. I couldn't recommend them any higher.


That's awesome! I would love to see pictures if you wouldn't mind sharing!


----------



## EulersK (Sep 4, 2015)

From the smallest sling (large for a sling enclosure, that's a whole other discussion/debate...)




To the largest species



That Sharpie, of course, is for size reference. Like I said, I cut out the tops using a plaster knife and then cut out acrylic lids to fit inside. There are even lips to the lids to hold the acrylic in place, it couldn't be any more perfect. Some dabs of hot glue makes it beyond secure, and we're good to go. I've been wanting to make a tutorial on here on how to create these. All the tutorials I've seen are either way outside my skillbase or simply consist of buying the right enclosure. This requires very little skill, and the results certainly work very well.

As a footnote, do not use these for centipede enclosures! I've been using them as T enclosures for years with no problems, but I had a centipede break out in a single day using these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## REvan342 (Oct 1, 2015)

Omg I love these!!!.... Also where did you get the tiny flower pots??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Oct 2, 2015)

Tree nurseries(I think that's what you call them in english) usually have those tiny sized flower pots, I got a couple to put in 16oz deli-cups a few years back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2015)

Are those flower pots broken in half or whole?   I wouldn't use them whole as it would basically prevent the t from making it into a comfy burrow....just a dead end.

Love what you did to improve the visibility. it looks fantastic.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 14, 2015)

I got the tiny flower pots from both Joanne's Fabrics and Michael's. I love buying pots of all sizes there, as they have extra deep pots - typical pots just aren't deep enough, and the deep ones work perfectly. 

To answer cold blood's question, no, they're not broken in half. If I have a spider that wants to 'customize' their hide by burrowing, I take the pot out and break out the bottom of them. I've never had luck breaking them evenly in half, they always shatter! The vast majority of my spiders use the pots as-is without ever doing anything beyond webbing. I think this is precisely because I buy those deep pots, but I of course can't be sure.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 15, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I got the tiny flower pots from both Joanne's Fabrics and Michael's. I love buying pots of all sizes there, as they have extra deep pots - typical pots just aren't deep enough, and the deep ones work perfectly.
> 
> To answer cold blood's question, no, they're not broken in half. If I have a spider that wants to 'customize' their hide by burrowing, I take the pot out and break out the bottom of them. I've never had luck breaking them evenly in half, they always shatter! The vast majority of my spiders use the pots as-is without ever doing anything beyond webbing. I think this is precisely because I buy those deep pots, but I of course can't be sure.


a simple dremel is good for grinding them in half [or mainly in half then snapping it along the 90% grind]  iv done this for my fish for years ^_^ 

as for not digging.. this is why i only use pots for my non digging Sp like my rosea, pamph and gbb .. i removed from gbb for better hide for when bred,  but they seem to like them..kinda lol.. i thought itd be nice for my lp and ganic.. but my genics [halfed] burried the insides.. [what a butthead!] and the lp with hole one, dug hers out lol... "silly spiderz" lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

